# Tyranid Pictures



## Spawn Of Slaanesh (Sep 11, 2009)

hi,
i would class myself as a great artist in my area or expertise, and above average in most other areas.
so recently i did 2 Tyranid pictures, one of a ripper (that is the best of the 2), and a zoanethrope.
when scannin these a bit did cet removed from the zoanthrope, hope it doesn't bother anyone.
if u like any plz tell me why, and if u have any request for either a Chaos Spacermarine, Spacemarine or tyranid picture drawn custom for you just send me a private message and i'll see what i can do to meet your requests.:grin:

p.s the zoanthrope isn't one of the best thing i've ever done, i just couldn't be bothered looking for my older Tyranid drawngs.k:


----------

